# Statesman vs. Jr. Statesman



## bgibb42 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the difference in size between the Statesman and Jr. Statesman pens?  I know the Statesman is larger, but I really don't know how much so.


----------



## Monty (Oct 26, 2009)

Jr Statesman - Pen Size: 1/2" x 4 3/4"
 Blank Size: 3/4" x 5" 
  per the web site
- http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...t__Postable_Cap___jr_statesman_threaded?Args=

Statesman - 
Pen measures 11/16" x 5 3/4" long and requires a 7/8" x 5 1/2" blank.
per the web site
 - http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...its___Statesman_Pen_Kit___statesman_pen?Args=


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2009)

Brian,

This sounds like a dumb question, but it may not be:  Have you made a Jr. Gent (1.7 oz) and a regular size gent (2.6 oz)?  Weights indicated are both resin and neither has an ink cartridge.

If so, the statesmen are the same size as these pens, just more bling and more expensive.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 26, 2009)

This should help clear it up.

Top is a Baron
Middle is a Jr. Statesman
Bottom is a Statesman


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> If so, the statesmen are the same size as these pens, just more bling and more expensive.


Precisely.  The Gentleman and Statesman pens are the same size (and use the same bushings).  The Jr. Gentleman and Jr Statesman pens are the same size (and use the same bushings).

Here is another picture showing both the Statesman and Jr. Statesman pens:




I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 27, 2009)

Boy that Statesman is a honker, isn't it? I stick mostly to JS2's, they seem to be more popular for my crowd. All the full size pens, Emperors, Majestics, Gentlemen, etc. all seem to get one reaction, "WOW THAT THING IS MASSIVE!"


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian, it's a good idea to have a couple. I have been doing mostly jr's also, but have had two people specifically ask for a larger pen. They each have long fingers and the finial hits them in the web instead of resting on it.

They are huge though.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry to get off topic, but...

Eric, that is an excellent photo! Care to give a lesson?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric, 

That's also a beautiful set!!  Hope  you sold it as a set, someone should have paid a pretty penny!!

Excellent work.


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mike and Eric--Those are beautiful pens...and exactly what I was after as far as my question goes.  I'm leaning towards a full size pen for my personal use at home.  I have not turned any Statesman pens or Gentleman pens, but I have turned a Jr. Retro for my wife.  Love the flared out fittings for the cap.  However, there is no full size Retro as far as I know, so I'm trying to find another pen.  I have helped make a Majestic, and I assume it's similar in size to the other full size pens.


----------



## MtnValleyPens (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy the Jr Statesman replacement tubes in longer lengths to make it a 5-3/4" over all lentth pen rather than the 4-3/4" like the specs call out?


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jun 22, 2011)

I find that people who are looking for a larger size pen (a junior or a full size) tend to shy away from the full size due to the cap not being postable.  Otherwise, half of the juniors that I sell would be full size orders.

Ryan


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 22, 2011)

MtnValleyPens said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the Jr Statesman replacement tubes in longer lengths to make it a 5-3/4" over all lentth pen rather than the 4-3/4" like the specs call out?



I am not sure about buying tubes to make the length longer.  Maybe you can find the right size tubing at a hobby store or hardware store?  You can use 2 tubes cut to the desired length to make the pen longer.  You will have to do some other modifications to get the spring and refill to fit properly inside the longer tubes.  But yes it can be done.


----------



## Mapster (Jun 22, 2011)

If you like the flared out top of the Retro, but want a full size for yourself, then I would go for the Majestic personally. If you don't mind the crystal, it has a little more flash and is almost exactly the same size, same drill bits. The Majestic also has the top flared out just like the retro. In my opinion, the full size is the way to go because the nib section is more comfortable to hold onto than the jr nib section. The junior section is way too small.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 23, 2011)

ryvnd2001 said:


> I find that people who are looking for a larger size pen (a junior or a full size) tend to shy away from the full size due to the cap not being postable.  Otherwise, half of the juniors that I sell would be full size orders.
> 
> Ryan


During my conversation with buyers, I discuss the fact that the larger pens tend to be desk pens.  Further, I explain to them that if the cap was posted on the large pen, it would overweight and unbalance it.  Having it unposted leads to a more satisfying writing experience.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

MtnValleyPens said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the Jr Statesman replacement tubes in longer lengths to make it a 5-3/4" over all lentth pen rather than the 4-3/4" like the specs call out?



Not sure if it will give you a full inch in addition, but you can buy the tubes for the Panache which has a longer bottom section. The Stretch is another option for buying the tubes (but you don't get a cap tube). Both use the same tube diameters as the Jr. Statesman, but are longer.


----------

